# Thinking about getting into Jetting



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I have several restaurants( customers) with grease lines that get plugged up over time so I've ordered a K-3100. I've never used one of these things before. 
Any suggestions on safety, heads to own, clean up. etc.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Safety glasses, Warthog, pressure washer gun.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Get a portable reel and foot pedal with 1/8" stainless steel hose to take inside to run the small drains with :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree on the warthog but you'll need so wrangling to get things to work right...... Get a 3/8 warthog BUT get it sized to 6gpm, 4000 psi with 100' of 3/8 hose. I call Stoneage for those numbers and order the warthog from Kirk at AJ Coleman. Get the fluid syringe and give it a shot every couple uses

You should gotten a root ranger and other nozzles for the spring fling but I think you need to change the turbo nozzle to a 6.0 The old RR came with a 5.5 nozzle.....not sure if this is still the case but you need a 6.0 turbo nozzle. I like watercannon turbo nozzle labeled rotomax4300...or something like that. 

Check your restaurant layout but I'd also get a 50' of 1/4 hose. You can use this hose for everything inside usually and the 50' will keep the pressure down.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

What's this braided hose I've been hearing about? I've got a 1/8" hose but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> What's this braided hose I've been hearing about? I've got a 1/8" hose but haven't used it yet.


It's extremely flexible and has a stainless steel braided skin to protect it when pulled back thru cast traps or turns.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information, The unit comes with the pressure washer gun attachment. II'm looking into the warthog and other attachments suggested. I finished the assembly and tested the jetter today. It went well.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Gear junkie I'm still deciphering your post. I understood most of it but may have some questions. Hope you don't mind,


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

myakka said:


> Gear junkie I'm still deciphering your post. I understood most of it but may have some questions. Hope you don't mind,


He is referring to the inserts they make for the root ranger. 

The great thing about the RR is it gives small jetters (5gpm or so) root cutting power. 

It's a great nozzle even for larger jetters, but you will need to change out the inserts to get full flow. They are pretty low on cost. I think I paid about 80 bucks for mine


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

myakka said:


> Gear junkie I'm still deciphering your post. I understood most of it but may have some questions. Hope you don't mind,


Go for it. I think most are still trying to figure out what I say lol


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

The Root Ranger did come with it. Ill check the other numbers to see if they match your suggestions.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

It came with Ridgid RR3000 nozzle - 6.0 gpm cat. no. 16713


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

myakka said:


> It came with Ridgid RR3000 nozzle - 6.0 gpm cat. no. 16713


good to know, thanks!


----------

